# turbo?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

i have a friend with a 2000 altima with the 3.5 in it.. i think? ne ways its the 4 cyl engine in a gxe he is looking to put a turo in it?? any sugestions on kits or prices also where can i go to look
thanks a lot
j


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

The engine that he has is the KA24DE, it's pretty much the same engine as the 240SX. You can use the F-Max turbo set up for the engine. Go to www.revhard.com I think that's the website for it.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *The engine that he has is the KA24DE, it's pretty much the same engine as the 240SX. You can use the F-Max turbo set up for the engine. Go to www.revhard.com I think that's the website for it. *


 YES HE CAN, BUT THERE'S STILL NO FUEL MGT. FOR IT, SO HIS BOOST WONT BE SHIT, THATS THE WHOLE PROB WITH DOING A TURBO IN A 2ND GEN


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

the engine is a 2.4l not 3.5...

and the KA24DE has been boosted, it just takes the money and time..I think you could pull it off with a modified ECU with bigger injectors and better FPR without going to a standalone fuel managment system..


check altimas.net, theres a couple of peeps there with boost in their altys.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

scotte said:


> *the engine is a 2.4l not 3.5...
> 
> and the KA24DE has been boosted, it just takes the money and time..I think you could pull it off with a modified ECU with bigger injectors and better FPR without going to a standalone fuel managment system..
> 
> ...


 I'M A .NET MEMBER, AND Y2KNISMO, DIDNT HAVE ANY BOOST ON HIS 2ND GEN...........IT WAS LIKE 3PSI - 5PSI & A 2ND GEN DIDNT COME WITH A 3.5L, I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE 2.4L MOTOR, I HAVE ONE, LOOK AGAIN ON .NET FIND A LINK TO IT????? AND POST IT HERE


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

SOUND2NR said:


> *I'M A .NET MEMBER, AND Y2KNISMO, DIDNT HAVE ANY BOOST ON HIS 2ND GEN...........IT WAS LIKE 3PSI - 5PSI & A 2ND GEN DIDNT COME WITH A 3.5L, I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE 2.4L MOTOR, I HAVE ONE, LOOK AGAIN ON .NET FIND A LINK TO IT????? AND POST IT HERE *


 LIKE I THOUGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

Okay I have a 2000 SE ande mine is 3.5 but it is a 6 cylinder just thought that was interesting


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

atligrl00 said:


> *Okay I have a 2000 SE ande mine is 3.5 but it is a 6 cylinder just thought that was interesting *



you have a V6 (VQ35) in your 2k Altima? either lay off the crack or go look again.


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

dude I am not even trippin swear to god


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the 2000 models are 2.4 liter 4 cyl. correct????? the V6 was introduced in 2002
correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *the 2000 models are 2.4 liter 4 cyl. correct????? the V6 was introduced in 2002
> correct me if i'm wrong  *


you are correct as usual... 



> dude I am not even trippin swear to god


..denial is the first sign of a problem


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

*2.5L*

The 2000 SE does not come with a 3.5L V6. I just bought one with a 2.4L 4-cyl and did a $hitload of research before purchasing it. click here if you don't believe me:
http://www.autotrader.com/research/...tima&year=2000&restype=used&y=6&ac_afflt=none


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

atligrl00 said:


> *Okay I have a 2000 SE ande mine is 3.5 but it is a 6 cylinder just thought that was interesting *


I'll race you with my '02...... seriously. You'll see that there's a difference in the engines.


----------

